# Advert ;Erectile dysfunction.



## thedaras (23 Jun 2009)

I know this is a common issue and I understand these things need to be dealt with,,but..but, does it have to be on the radio all through the day?

I keep having to change the station when the teens (a teenage girl,when dads in the room and the Ad comes on is very embarrasing for them both) are around and when the younger ones are around ,im just waiting for the inevitable question !

I mean where does it end?

I just think that it should be on after the watershed.

Id love to know is it just me or do others find it a step too far?


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Jun 2009)

As a lad of 9 or 10 when my sister was going through puberty and I was old enough to know what was going on, I found ads on TV for female hygiene products very awkward when we were watching TV as a family. Same thing really I suppose.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (23 Jun 2009)

you are going to have to try and keep a stiff upper lip.


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Jun 2009)

bigjoe_dub said:


> you are going to have to try and keep a stiff upper lip.


 
Is that the hard and fast rule in these situations?


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Is that the hard and fast rule in these situations?


 
Yeah, that's about the size of it.


----------



## The_Banker (23 Jun 2009)

Society has moved on. Girls no longer think they are going to die when they get there first period because adults were too embarressed to explain to them what would happen at a certain age.

I always had the belief if someone is old enough to ask a question then they are old enough to get the answer.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (23 Jun 2009)

but some kids will ask you something to try and get a rise out of ya.


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> Yeah, that's about the size of it.


 
Forget it, it doesn't matter.


----------



## thedaras (23 Jun 2009)

Posters , I see your points,and no one is more delighted than me that the tables have turned,and its the men who are the target of advertising these days.

As a lot of these type of ads are aimed at women,like tampons,trush,bowel movements etc,so yes bring it on.

That being said say for example there was some reason why a woman couldnt have sex,should a possible solution be put on national radio?
BTW;where does it end?(no pun intended )


----------



## bigjoe_dub (23 Jun 2009)

i thought that was why we had Dara O'Brien on the radio telling us to go to our local every night.


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

The_Banker said:


> I always had the belief if someone is old enough to ask a question then they are old enough to get the answer.


 
I agree.



baldyman27 said:


> Forget it, it doesn't matter.


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> Yeah, that's about the *size* of it.


 


baldyman27 said:


> Forget it, it *doesn't matter*.


 
It must be bad when I have to explain it.


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> It must be bad when I have to explain it.


 
 D'oh!

I guess it was too subtle for me Baldy.  Bet that's a first for ya!


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> D'oh!
> 
> I guess it was too subtle for me Baldy. Bet that's a first for ya!


 
I was surprised but chuffed at the same time!! You are correct, I wouldn't generally be known for my subtlety.


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Jun 2009)

It's a hard one alright thedaras. I think this type of advertising has no place on tv, period.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Jun 2009)

Well, now you can hold your head up high.


----------



## orka (23 Jun 2009)

We're just back from a holiday in the US.  At 10:30AM during Federer's French Open final match, there was an ad for one of these products and, by law I think US tv ads have to include side-effects etc.  I'm pretty open with my kids (10 and early teens)but having to explain 'please contact your doctor if you experience an erection lasting longer than 4 hours' as they fell about the place laughing wasn't my idea of holiday fun....


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jun 2009)

orka said:


> 'please contact your doctor if you experience an erection lasting longer than 4 hours'


 
never mind the doctor i'll be contacting ripleys believe it or not!!


----------



## baldyman27 (23 Jun 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Well, now you can hold your head up high.


 
The puns are becoming more subtle and explicit. Tut Tut.


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> The puns are becoming more subtle and explicit. Tut Tut.


 
Hell mate, you're right. 

(Bit of a crowbar one that 'un)


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> Hell mate, you're right.
> 
> (Bit of a crowbar one that 'un)


 
If that's intended to mean what I think its supposed to, then either you have an amazing cryptic ability or I've got a rotten mind!! I won't risk a riposte for fear its the latter.


----------



## dewdrop (24 Jun 2009)

The jest is great. Reminds me of my schoolboy days.  Really it can be a serious worrying problem


----------



## woodbine (24 Jun 2009)

thedaras said:


> I know this is a common issue and I understand these things need to be dealt with,,but..but, does it have to be on the radio all through the day?
> 
> I keep having to change the station when the teens (a teenage girl,when dads in the room and the Ad comes on is very embarrasing for them both) are around and when the younger ones are around ,im just waiting for the inevitable question !
> 
> ...


 
i agree 100%. it makes me very uncomfortable when these ads come on the tv and radio.


----------



## Chocks away (25 Jun 2009)

*An old man in his mid-eighties struggles to get up*
*from the couch then starts putting on his coat. His*
*wife, seeing the unexpected behavior, asks,*
*"Where are you going?"*
*He replies, "I'm going to the doctor."*
*She says, "Why, are you sick?"*
*He says, "Nope, I'm going to get me some of that*
*Viagra stuff."*

*Immediately the wife starts working and positioning*
*herself to get out of her rocker and begins to put*
*on her coat.*
*He says, "Where the heck are you going"?*
*She answers, "I'm going to the doctor, too."*
*He says, "Why, what do you need?"*
*She says, "If you're going to start using that rusty old thing, I'm getting a Tetanus shot."*


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2009)

woodbine said:


> it makes me very uncomfortable when these ads come on the tv and radio.


 
May I ask why?


----------



## Bronte (26 Jun 2009)

Being serious, I can't stand any of these ads, after 9 pm if they have to be on, I've noticed loads of them on the radio.  I don't want my young kids to hear this and I certainly don't want to be asked any questions about it.  I don't mind discussion programes on problems, then you know you can get the kids to leave the room but you never know when an ad will be on.  Why - I find them embarassing that's just the way it is and I'm able to discuss most things so it doesn't make sense but there you have it.


----------



## woodbine (26 Jun 2009)

Because i don't particularly want to explain to a twleve year old boy what erectile disfunction is. 
...or thrush or feminine hygiene products.


i just think that there are some things that either shouldn't be advertised or else should be after the watershed. 

i don't care if it's old fashioned, but i don't think that children need to hear this kind of advertising. I also don't think toys or sweets etc should be advertised.


----------



## Caveat (26 Jun 2009)

woodbine said:


> Because i don't particularly want to explain to a twleve year old boy what erectile disfunction is.
> ...or thrush or feminine hygiene products.


 
I think a 12 year old boy will know pretty much exactly what all these are - or at least have a pretty good idea.


----------



## rory22 (26 Jun 2009)

This type of advertising is not as bad here as it is in the US and Australia, seriously its non stop diarrhea, thrush, hemorrhoids, erectile problems/better sex life! You can be sitting there watching TV eating your cornflakes in the morning listening to how great it is to be able to sit down again since the star of the particular ad _discovered the cooling power of "hemerway"! __Nice._


----------



## liaconn (26 Jun 2009)

The_Banker said:


> I always had the belief if someone is old enough to ask a question then they are old enough to get the answer.


 
I don't totally agree with this. Kids will often hear an expression they don't understand and ask what it means. It doesn't necessarily follow that they're old enough to hear the answer. For instance, I was in the sitting room with my 7 year old nephew recently and someone on the telelvision mentioned 'rape'. He immediately asked me what rape was. I don't really think a 7 year old, who doesn't even know the facts of life yet, is old enough to hear an answer to that question.


----------



## Caveat (26 Jun 2009)

I agree in the case of your example Liaconn - but I would differentiate between kids simply hearing a word that they have never heard before and the idle curiosity that this inspires, and the genuine curiosity/interest in a subject or scenario.  

I would consider it case by case - e.g. if they have never heard the word penis, have absolutely no idea where babies come from etc then erectile disfunction is a step too far to explain at that stage.


----------



## woodbine (26 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> I think a 12 year old boy will know pretty much exactly what all these are - or at least have a pretty good idea.


 
maybe, but i still don't want to have a conversation with a child about it!


----------



## Complainer (27 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> I agree in the case of your example Liaconn - but I would differentiate between kids simply hearing a word that they have never heard before and the idle curiosity that this inspires, and the genuine curiosity/interest in a subject or scenario.
> 
> I would consider it case by case - e.g. if they have never heard the word penis, have absolutely no idea where babies come from etc then erectile disfunction is a step too far to explain at that stage.


You don't have to go into the detail. A simple answer along the lines of 'when a man's willy doesn't work properly' will be more likely to avoid detailed questioning, than a 'you're too young - go away' answer.


----------



## Caveat (29 Jun 2009)

Complainer said:


> You don't have to go into the detail. A simple answer along the lines of 'when a man's willy doesn't work properly' will be more likely to avoid detailed questioning, than a 'you're too young - go away' answer.


 
Yes, I agree.


----------



## Fintan (2 Jul 2009)

Surely its better that children learn about things like this from their parents rather than picking up rumours and incorrect "facts" from their friends in the playground?


----------



## thedaras (3 Jul 2009)

Fintan said:


> Surely its better that children learn about things like this from their parents rather than picking up rumours and incorrect "facts" from their friends in the playground?


Luckily its still up to the parent when and where they feel it correct to have this discussion not when its forced on them by an advertisment.
Surely its better that kids hear this from their parents than an advertisment on TV?


----------



## Complainer (4 Jul 2009)

thedaras said:


> Luckily its still up to the parent when and where they feel it correct to have this discussion not when its forced on them by an advertisment.
> Surely its better that kids hear this from their parents than an advertisment on TV?


So where do you stop? No mention of rape or sexual abuse stories on the news before the watershed? No mention of feminine hygiene products before the watershed?


----------



## thedaras (4 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> So where do you stop? No mention of rape or sexual abuse stories on the news before the watershed? No mention of feminine hygiene products before the watershed?


 
Like everything in life this is about balance.
And I think children are entitled to a childhood and should not have to deal with the likes of erectile dysfunction.

May I ask where do you stop?


----------



## Complainer (4 Jul 2009)

I don't see now an advert about erectile dysfunction robs anyone's childhood, anymore than an advert for denture cleaner, or low-cholesterol margarine. What is this obsession with genitalia?


----------



## dewdrop (5 Jul 2009)

As i am in the last lap of life i am fed up of listening to these ads on the radio. Now when i look at "Letting off Steam" i am faced with the same stuff. There is more in life than this problem.


----------



## thedaras (5 Jul 2009)

Complainer;Surely Children are entitled to innocence and should not have to worry nor be exposed to the things in life that we as adults can deal with and worry about untill their emotions are mature enough to deal with it themselves.

dewdrop you make a good point,however this board is for adults and I dont see many 4,5 or 6 year olds coming on to read our treads.Children are being exposed to these ads on a daily basis ,as a parent I never know when the ads will come on and I do try to avert their attention,which just means they then know Im trying to do just that!
However,you do have a choice ,you dont have to read these posts.


----------



## Complainer (5 Jul 2009)

thedaras said:


> Complainer;Surely Children are entitled to innocence and should not have to worry nor be exposed to the things in life that we as adults can deal with and worry about untill their emotions are mature enough to deal with it themselves.


I've never seen a kid worrying about this kind of stuff. At worst, a kid might ask a few questions, and the kids reaction will be very dependant on the adult reaction to those questions.


----------



## thedaras (5 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> I've never seen a kid worrying about this kind of stuff. At worst, a kid might ask a few questions, and the kids reaction will be very dependant on the adult reaction to those questions.


 
This is getting very tit for tat..
You may never have seen a kid worry about this kind of stuff,others may have...do you really believe that kids need to know this kind of thing or that kids should be exposed to it on a daily basis.I dont.Its just about the only time in our lives that someone else can do the worrying for us.

Do you not think that kids should have some time out to be just that,a kid.? Next thing you know we will be telling them all our problems when their little minds dont have the capacity to deal with these issues.Adult reasoning of issues is very different to how a child sees things.


----------



## Fintan (5 Jul 2009)

thedaras said:


> Luckily its still up to the parent when and where they feel it correct to have this discussion not when its forced on them by an advertisment.



As another poster said, it doesn't need to be a big deal, a simple "medicine for a daddys willy, but don't worry your daddy doesn't need it" answer could suffice. 

Children don't grow up in a vacuum where they only learn from their parents, so unfortunately parents don't necessarily get to chose the timing of such conversations.


----------



## Complainer (5 Jul 2009)

thedaras said:


> This is getting very tit for tat..
> You may never have seen a kid worry about this kind of stuff,others may have...do you really believe that kids need to know this kind of thing or that kids should be exposed to it on a daily basis.I dont.Its just about the only time in our lives that someone else can do the worrying for us.
> 
> Do you not think that kids should have some time out to be just that,a kid.? Next thing you know we will be telling them all our problems when their little minds dont have the capacity to deal with these issues.Adult reasoning of issues is very different to how a child sees things.


Again, I don't see how a TV or radio adverts stops kids being kids. There is no comparison with 'telling them all our problems'. It's just a radio ad. 90% of the time the kids won't hear or notice it. If they do notice it, just pass it off.

Why the obsession with matters reproductive? Kids don't need to know about mortgages or cholestorol or starvation in Darfur either. Should we object to all of these being mentioned on the radio, or just sex stuff? I do feel that this 'we can't talk about it' attitude contributes to an environment where sex is seen an unmentionable, not to be discussed, something for the schoolyard etc.


----------



## thedaras (5 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> > Again, I don't see how a TV or radio adverts stops kids being kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im not nor did I say we should not talk about it,what I am saying is that there is a time and place of the parents choosing as to weather their 5/6  etc year old should be made aware of these things.
What good is it for either a child or the adult with the issue,to have their kid know about it?


----------

